# Gun Lake ice outing Jan 25



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Another lake of great interest I have never fished. Let's get some current ice reports, maps, and pick a spot for an evening fish. I'd like to set up around 2pm and fish well into dark, maybe to midnight for specs and eyes. The more that join us the merrier.

Any info to share on productive walleye or crappie locations will help us all. I plan to bring my 2 man shanty, portable grill, tip ups, and some nice blues if I can find them. This should ba a fun trip. Tim


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Sounds like a good time. The state park there was closing at 10:00 p.m. last year so keep that in mind. There is an Allegan County launch on the west side that is open all night, I think it has a $5 fee. Gillettes bait and hardware is just south of the county park and has great minnows usually, and Rosie can be knowledgable on any hot fishing on Gun.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

It sounds like a blast but I don't know if I'll be able to make it, I have a class in Plainwell that's scheduled to run till 4:00. I'd like to come because I've never fished for walleyes through the ice before and want to give it a try. I've caught nice crappie and walleye in Robbins bay curing the summer, that may be one place to check out. The state park does close down at 10:00 but it's a long walk to get to anywhere when you access at the county ramp.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I won't miss this one!
From what I've heard Robbins would be the place to start.
I have a sportsman connection maps book and it tells some areas to try.
Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sweet, 1fish2fish will be joining me in my shanty. Specks and walleye should be the main target. I'll pay to park closer, That lake is huge but I made a nice sled to make it easier. We can plan to bring the FRS radios to communicate. Plan a channel and code. Hopefully by then we can post a map on where we will park and put an X on the location on the lake to make it easy for late comers even. I have had good luck for crappie and walleye at the midnight hour, but if we have to be out by 10pm so be it. Maybe I'll catch Big Jake.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Tim...

Not sure about this one... the South Haven chapter of the Michigan Steelheaders is having their ice outing that day... but we shall see... might be a 2 for 1 day!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Let's keep this date and area, but keep the location on wheels until we can get a few reports in. I'm game to fish anywhere in the area including Gull if the attendance, ice, or fishing promises to be better. Any objections? preferences?

Don, where is their outing?


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Tim... 

Not exactly sure where it is... but I will check on it and get back to you when I can... maybe let you know tomorrow!! 

By the way... how does some brats sound for the grill tomorrow?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sounds great, but boil them first or we may be on fire. Right Larry. My little grill catches big fire with grease fires. lol


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Allright, where and when are we fishing? I have my 14.4V drill auger ready to go. I want some walleye.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

If you're looking for walleyes on a public lake then Gun Lake is probably still your best bet. Another lake to consider though would be Payne Lake. Walleyes are in that lake too and the crappie occasionally get up over 16", also decent pike fishing and reasonable bluegills. You could probably fit 8-10 vehicles at the access if you parked them right and you can stay out as long as you want. If you guys head out there I can probably join you for the evening bite and maybe stay later to look for eye's and crappie.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hey.... come on Tim... why the heck did you buy that drill? I was just starting to enjoy hand drilling those holes with that auger of yours?  Huff... puff... pant... wheeze!!! NOT!!

Could it be because it took Larry about 3 seconds to drill thru the ice with his? I bet it took you about 3 seconds to make up your mind to get one after you watched him!! LOL

Still not sure about Saturday... will let you know!!


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

O.K. so where is Payne Lk? I've heard of it .
Just let me know , a friend of mine and myself want to fish seeing how I couldn't make last weekend .
Dave


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

Payne lake is on the north side of Chief Noonday Rd. (M-179) between Cappons and the Amoco station. Turn north on Payne Lake Rd. (across the street from the driving range), the launch is about a quarter mile down on east side of the road, it's fairly easy to miss but if you've went through the curves then you're too far. The little lake on on the west side is Little Payne which has some decent gill and bass fishing, it also has some good size pike but they're hard to come by.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Well both Gun and Payne lakes sound O.K. as long as I can get some pointers on walleye fishing plus useing a flasher to get them . Just let me know!
Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I tried my drill and got 6 - 8" holes in 8"+ black ice before the battery died. I'll pick up a 5" at the end of the season or used.

Payne or Gull sounds good to me. Anyone have a topo map and driving directions to the access? Let's put this thing together. Who's in? Are we fishing the am or pm? I can fish either now.

I fished for walleye at the gravel pits last night for an hour and a half at sunset. I got some golden roaches (large shiners and blues are better) and set 1 tip up 6"-12" off bottom in 10 fow. Plain #6 treble in the back and jigged it often. I jigged a pimple, rapala, and used a bobber with minnow the rest of the time without a bite. Marked a ton of fish from halfway down to the bottom, but no takers. Lots of bait down there, maybe thats why.


----------



## PoleHolder (Dec 28, 2002)

I plan on showing up. Am or pm is ok by me, although looking at the forecast, it looks like the wind is going to pick back up out of the NW on Sat night. Either way, I'm going to fish on Saturday, I've not been out in a couple of weeks.

Might want to post on the Icefish forum again to get people looking and posting here since its already Thursday.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

It's not looking like I'm going to be able to make it. I have class all day Saturday, then Sunday I'm doing ambulance ride-alongs in GR all day. Saturday night is the only time I'm going to get t see my wife all weekend and there's no sense in getting her really cranky when we still got 6-8 weeks of icefishing left this year. I hope you guys have fun and catch tons of fish, looking at the weather forecast they should be biting like crazy starting next week.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm just going to fish nearer to home since there's not much interest and no real plan. I might try White Lake or Macatawa for perch. Good luck if you make it out. Tim


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I'll be on Gun Lk. Saturday afternoon and evening probably try Robbins Bay, a friend of mine and I will be out there about 
2-2:30 and stay till dark or latter, I want to try my hand at walleye and pike jigging ...if anyone wants to join us stop on out , I'll have my radio on ch.3 
Dave


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

Drake, a buddy of mine caught two eye's the night before last inbetween the state park and Englands Point in 32 fow. He wouldn't give me any more details but that might be a spot for you to try also.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Well I went out to Gun Lk. tonight three of us and my nephew, we had a good time , enjoyed beef BBQ sandwiches , fished Robbins Bay , had four inches of ice (I thought there should have been more) and a buddy had a good fish on but lost it at the hole. Thinking of trying it again in the morning.
Dave


----------

